# Some new pic's.



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Gold Saum.








Sevrum.








Male synspillum.








Female.








Texas.








A shot of the 180g.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Great looking fish, ORCA! I've never seen a Texas colored up like that before. He's a real beauty!


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

great pics. love the tank setup. where did u buy that root backing, and how much was it?

zig.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow gorgeous tank and fish.. and pics!


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

good job looks great, nice fish


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for nice comments.
GV,
I bought it at Panorama pet shop. Thats in CT South Africa. It cost me ZAR 38 (+/- $6.5) for a 2m length


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

ORCA said:


> Thanks for nice comments.
> GV,
> I bought it at Panorama pet shop. Thats in CT South Africa. It cost me ZAR 38 (+/- $6.5) for a 2m length


Reminds me of someone from the other forum who was also from South Africa. He also has a root backing. They're simply amazing to look at.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice Vieja Synspillums. If I had a bigger tank Id get some...

Beatifull Goldsaum, too. In a little bit (like a week or two) Im getting one. Its listed as Green terror But im sure its not a Rivulatus os silbersaum.

I like that texas too. I was gonna get one but the deal didnt fall through.

Really nice tank. The biggest I can get is 90g. sigh.


----------

